# New pc for my brother



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2012)

Purchased a HAF 922, i5-3330, an Asus p8z77-v le and 8GB Corsair DDR3.

I'll be using his Corsair TX650M, PowerColor HD 4890 1GB with Arctic Accellero Cooler, Hitachi 2TB HDD.

I still have to buy him an Optical Drive (was going to use his old one but it's IDE)..

*I also got him Win 7 64 bit. But I haven't opened it yet because I'm unsure whether to use it or whether I should exchange it for Win 8.

What would you suggest?*

Here's the progress so far.

I haven't done much, just put everything in place except the 4890, and most of the stuff isn't wired up yet.

_(More to follow)._


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2012)

Stick with windows 7 x64. He will thank you in the long run.

*Edit*

Looks good BTW!


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 29, 2012)

Win7 is fine, I see no reason to move on yet. Or you can get the upgrade for cheap if you really want to.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2012)

jboydgolfer said:


> MMMMMMMM...................a Virgin.


Lucky for you, Black Panther is one of our more reasonable Mods
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Don't post unless you can productively contribute.

*On topic:* BP, I suggest sticking with Win 7 and I agree with Brandon that you brother will thank you later.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2012)

Great looking build so far BP


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 29, 2012)

The issue here is that my brother's original OS is XP x86.

Now I might have considered keeping his XP had it been 64 bit, but a 32 bit OS on a pc with 8GB of system ram is a very obvious no-no 

When I went to buy the components  I automatically ordered the 64bit 7, only to remember when I got home that Win 8 was released.

I haven't yet opened the seal on the 7, so I'm still in time to exchange it...

I have 2 pc's at home using 64 bit 7 (the ones in my system specs) and also another 2 or 3 which we use at work which I also built myself which use 7. But I never experienced Win 8. From gaming reviews (and my bro's using this pc for gaming) I read that 8 performs as well as 7. But also that it does not give any significant improvements.

I was hesitating since I have no choice except to purchase a new OS, and common sense might say that I should choose the latest release, if for anything because it might get more long-term support.


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 30, 2012)

And.......




It's alive! 







Ignore the wiring for now.

I always make sure everything works 100% and leave the wire management for last.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

Good looking rig there! Maybe later on you can grab him a Hyper 212+ evo to do some OCing


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2012)

its not a K series, so no OCing 

looking nice BP!
maybe you can buy that cheap deepcool gama archer cooler with 120mm fan, so that it goes with the blue theme


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 30, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> its not a K series, so no OCing
> 
> looking nice BP!
> maybe you can buy that cheap deepcool gama archer cooler with 120mm fan, so that it goes with the blue theme
> http://www.waroengkom.com/product/Deepcool-Gamma-Archer.jpg



Ahhh I missed that its a non K but I have to admit that cooler you posted is terrible. 






http://pcworld.co.nz/pcworld/pcw.nsf/reviews/review-deepcool-gamma-blade


----------

